# 'white banded' fantasticus??



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

is anyone working with the white banded fants succesfully? i have NEVER seen these available. did they breed like crazy and poeple lost interest? or do they never breed?

thanks


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Do you mean lowland fant or something completely different? I've never heard of a "white banded" fant, only the yellow which are now called summersi. Perhaps you can provide a pic or link where you heard of them from...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sure, here you go...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ca...obates-fantasticus-intermediate-advanced.html

and...

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica

they are from UE and came in a few years ago. different from the lowlands.

thanks


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hmm... interesting. I remember the lowlands coming in ($$$$ kept many from touching them) but I must have missed these guys. Perhaps while I "stepped out"... I will be interested as well to see what info others are able to provide on them for you...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont think many came in at all. I havent seen any offspring for sale.

S


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hm, well then whats with the care sheet? i guess ill just email understory so they can enlighten us.

thanks for the replies, ill let you know what i find out.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm digging that reticulated morph on that link!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thedude said:


> hm, well then whats with the care sheet? i guess ill just email understory so they can enlighten us.
> 
> thanks for the replies, ill let you know what i find out.


What exactly are you referring too? 

They exist yes. And are expensive b/c they are new. So I suspect that is why there are not that many around....certainly why I dont have them


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im referring to whether or not the white banded fants exist (legally) in the us? as in, were they ever imported by UE? and if so, are they still around? 

that care sheet is pretty old shawn, they arent really all that "new" anymore. atleast not new enough that there is no breeding and nobody has them.

and yes the reticulated morph is pretty awesome. so are the orange and blue on the bottom of the page.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

perhaps someone will chime in, or Mark will let you know how available they are.....

but I dont personally know of anyone with them currently besides Sean Stewart and Mark Pepper. I'm certain they are around but 'rare' at best.

Care sheets need updating every 6 mo. 

Unfortunately only a dedicated few DB members are willing to help. More help is always needed. These things are driven by volunteer efforts entirely.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

from what i understand the white banded are different from the lowlands.

And if i'm not mistaken i think sean stewart had some white banded for sale recently and they were around $600 each...don't qoute me on that but thats what i beleive they were.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

OUCH... they are nice, but not that nice, LOL.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sbreland said:


> OUCH... they are nice, but not that nice, LOL.


wow no kidding. i didnt see that he was working with them on the list on herpetelogic but who knows.

i emailed understory, just waiting for a reply.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

I can answer a couple of questions. If I remember correctly the $600 pair that Sean sold (that I missed) were imported from Europe. The UE frogs are not breeding well and the list is most likely long. Robert


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

SeaDuck said:


> I can answer a couple of questions. If I remember correctly the $600 pair that Sean sold (that I missed) were imported from Europe. The UE frogs are not breeding well and the list is most likely long. Robert


Thansk for the clarification there.... I knew they were 600$ but i didn't realize it was a pair...Either way they are still very expensive.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i recieved a reply from elaine at UE and she says they havent gotten very good breeding from them. she also says they have them in new tanks and are hoping for breeding. and that shes not sure if they were imported here, but if they were then it was very limited numbers. mark isnt there at the moment so i cant find out for sure if they were imported.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looking at their pics I would have to say they are the least attractive of the Fantasticus morphs. It would be interesting to know what makes them more challenging than the other morphs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i just got another email and mark says they have never brought them into the US.


----------



## TDKelley (May 30, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> Looking at their pics I would have to say they are the least attractive of the Fantasticus morphs. It would be interesting to know what makes them more challenging than the other morphs.


Hey Mark, The photos on Dendrobates.org don't really do this form of R. fantastica justice. If you have access to the March, 2009 issue of Herpetological Review, there's a stunning photo. It may be the most beautiful form of this species, IMO. I do hope that they get established in the hobby at some point. I'm rooting for UE to have success w/ their breeding project!

Todd


----------



## TDKelley (May 30, 2005)

Here's the cover photo...


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

TDKelley said:


> Here's the cover photo...


 
 WOW, thats a good looking frog! I wish they made those in a tinc size. . .


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! I'd seen pictures before, but nothing like that cover shot. I never realized they are that good looking-what a beautiful frog (of course, I don't know many darts that aren't)!


----------



## David Tobler (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that herp review cover photo was taken by Tim Paine. Tim is well known for his amazing photography.


----------



## TDKelley (May 30, 2005)

David Tobler said:


> I'm pretty sure that herp review cover photo was taken by Tim Paine. Tim is well known for his amazing photography.


You're correct. Tim Paine took that cover photo.

Todd


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Just curious but why aren't fants more popular? They are a beautiful little frog... every locality is just stunning... but you don't see many of any offered on here that often! Just curious.

JP


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

snooknfrogs said:


> Just curious but why aren't fants more popular? They are a beautiful little frog... every locality is just stunning... but you don't see many of any offered on here that often! Just curious.
> 
> JP


they seem to be rather difficult to breed other than the lowland morph. they are also really shy, but i dont know if thats got anything to do with it. i almost never see my fants but i still love them. when i do see them its just a nice reminder of how awesome they look.

example:


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

They take a long time to mature and getting consistent breeding out of them can be difficult. I have worked with both standard and lowlands and have had the same issues with both.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

rjmarchisi said:


> They take a long time to mature and getting consistent breeding out of them can be difficult. I have worked with both standard and lowlands and have had the same issues with both.


my lowlands havent bred yet. but i have heard they bred easily and people lost interest, which is too bad cause it would be a shame to lose them due to a trend.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

But that should be the attraction. I for one have histo's on the top of my most wanted list because of their difficult to breed label... These are an amazingly beautiful animal I for one think they should be much more popular... The white banded form is amazing!!! Just my opinion!

JP


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

thedude said:


> i have heard they bred easily and people lost interest...


You just summarized the fate of FAR too many frogs in the history of the hobby.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> You just summarized the fate of FAR too many frogs in the history of the hobby.


i know, that is why ASN is such a great idea. im planning on being a part of it. i hope others will do the same!


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

I know this is off topic... and there other threads talking about this but what EXACTLY does ASN do?

JP


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

you should check out treewalkers.org

basically what they want to do is manage amphibian "populations" in captivity for the long run. thus, taking pressure off of wild populations of frogs that are under threat from a lot of different factors.

for example, if 3 people including myself were registered and had 'lowland' fants then we would manage them according to the TMP (taxon management plan). this means we would need to keep the genetic diversity up in this "population", like exchanging breeding adults. this would keep the morph with the closest amount of genetic diversity that we see within the wild populations, enssuring that new blood will not be imported. also, if an animals looses popularity, ASN is here to ensure people are still keeping and breeding them to keep the morph available in captivity.

thats the short answer i guess, it is described in better detail in the ASN handbook.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm... so how would they notify the hobby? It sounds like EVERYONE would have to belong to the group and keep up with making updates as they come along. 

I would hope breeders of the more rare frogs in the hobby would belong and maintain updates but what about "hobby" breeders? It sounds like a great program but hard for the info to be totally accurate.


JP


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

how would info not be accurate? im not sure i understand what your asking. notify the hobby about what? any info they have can be accessed on treewalkers.org. some of it is reserved for members however. not just members of ASN, i mean members of TWI in general. once you donate you get access to a lot of information.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Amazing pictures Todd, I can see what you mean, the black and white contrast is really beautiful. I would love to know what the challenge of breeding them is.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

when i took care of Seans they would lay lots of eggs and they always went bad. Never saw any development in the eggs....they are a little bit larger than the lowlands...

Ben


----------

